
A super-nerdy attempt to predict who will win Eurovision - jsvine
https://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/eurovision-prediction
======
nikolay
Yeah, right! He used Spotify popularity, but nearly half of the songs cannot
be listened to!

